# Are there any places that does whimis training in person instead of online?



## wanttopaint (Nov 5, 2011)

I will be starting a painting apprentice soon, but the contractor needs me to get training in whimis before he brings me on. The thing is though, I don't have a credit card and I don't know how someone else will feel about me using theirs online. Could I not just do whimis training in person and pay in cash?

Does anyone know if this is something that is done still? I tried a google search and all I get is online whimis training. So it makes me think that in person is not an option. What if I bought a prepaid credit card, would that work?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sure if you go get a greendot card or something like that you could pay with it online. I dnt know where you live but if there is a cvs or riteaid near you, they sell them. Just put as much cash as you need on the card and it works like a credit card.


----------



## wanttopaint (Nov 5, 2011)

I know where to get a prepaid credit card here in Toronto, My only concern is if it is actually accepted on these whimis training sites. Are these generally accepted anywhere online, I've never used a prepaid creditcard so have no knowledge of it.


----------



## wanttopaint (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of a site online where I can do whimis training for $25 or less? The one I was given is not accepting my purchase. Do pre paid credit cards usually take up to 24 hours to work?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What the hell is 'whimis' training?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks like a Canadian hazmat training course.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

wanttopaint said:


> I will be starting a painting apprentice soon, but the contractor needs me to get training in whimis before he brings me on. The thing is though, I don't have a credit card and I don't know how someone else will feel about me using theirs online. Could I not just do whimis training in person and pay in cash?
> 
> Does anyone know if this is something that is done still? I tried a google search and all I get is online whimis training. So it makes me think that in person is not an option. What if I bought a prepaid credit card, would that work?[/
> 
> You mean you had to go to and pay for some class to work for some skank to get 1099 d as a ccontractor for the privilege of being his apprentice. Hadn't noticed this post of yours till now but oh yeh he's a real beaut you got tied up with . Take my "you got nothing to lose" advice on your other post for sure with this clown. Turn him in. He is your enemy.


----------



## george p (Nov 5, 2012)

sounds like a crock of #$%^


----------

